# Food Options and Amount



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would certainly feed a puppy food, or one labelled for all life stages - too much calcium can cause problems for puppies, especially large breed ones. At four months I'd suggest more frequent feeding, and reckon to give him as much as he wants within reason. Pups tend to be ravenous when they are in a growth spurt, and less hungry in between, so their appetites can vary from week to week. Can't help much on which food - mine are fed raw/home cooked.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I free feed my spoo. There were times in the last few months that she was eating up to 4 cups of Acana Puppy per day and other times she would eat 2 cups per day. Now, at a year she is eating adult food and eats 1 1/2 cups per day. 

With free feeding they tend to self regulate and eat just when hungry. Poppy will eat a mouthful here and there throughout the day. She is lean and fit and at a just right weight of 41.4 lbs.

You may want to increase your pups food and feed more often, small meals so he is not hungry. Or switch to free feeding.

Best of luck with your growing baby.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I also second the free feeding. Sammy has always been free fed, and he seems to self regulate his food quite well. He nibbles his food here and there during the day. He is lean and athletic at one year and a week old. . (Last time I weighed him in Jan, he was at 48lbs)


----------



## mdlc (Mar 1, 2017)

Viking Queen said:


> I free feed my spoo. There were times in the last few months that she was eating up to 4 cups of Acana Puppy per day and other times she would eat 2 cups per day. Now, at a year she is eating adult food and eats 1 1/2 cups per day.
> 
> With free feeding they tend to self regulate and eat just when hungry. Poppy will eat a mouthful here and there throughout the day. She is lean and fit and at a just right weight of 41.4 lbs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your information, the only downside i would see doing this or im not sure if you can oriented me. Would be that he isnt Potty Train Yet im working on that which i havent succeed  But im not sure if free feeding him would help me with this Potty obstacle.


----------

